# Your 2nd year will be better than your 1rst!!



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

The first year of college is often the most difficult one. You're having to adjust to a new life, new people, and adulthood, all for the first time. My first year at college was pretty tough, having SA and all. I lived in a dorm and that made my SA worse. This year, I will have my own room and apartment, and I know that will take some of the Social Anxiety stress away since I'll have my own space. As for anyone else feeling stressed about returning to college for a second year:

1. You already know how college works, half your stress is gone right there!
2. You have the chance to start over and meet new people.
3. You'll be older and wiser than that nervous freshman you were.

Keep your head up!!!  Everyone here is in the same boat.


----------



## Purpley (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the same exact situation as you--first year blah in the dorms, now 2nd year in my own place. It's cool how you're looking at everything so positively. I need to remind myself to do this, and you're right that this year should definitely be less stressful


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I disagree. I didn't meet anyone new in second year, everyone was well-entrenched in their cliques by then. Also when everyone else has someone to move into private accomodation with and you don't its kinda dispiriting. First year is by far the best.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats on getting your own place. I both envy and admire you for your positive attitude.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Except as far as coursework goes, because that just ****s you over harder and harder.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I disagree also.

Freshman year is the best because it's easiest to make friends because everyone is new. I don't base my opinion solely on the social aspect of college, but once sophomore year rolls around and you haven't yet made any friends, I feel like you've missed the boat.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I disagree because it was a lot easier to make friends in first year. I missed my chance when I was freshman and now, entering my 3rd year, I feel like I'll never be able to find a group of friends and will be lonely until I graduate...


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree. I think the start of every semester you get is the same chance everyone else has at meeting new people. You're right, everyone's in the same boat.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

i made (new) friends in the second half of sophomore year, but that was only because I did a study abroad program where a lot of people didn't know each other and were looking to meet new people.

If you didn't make any friends freshman year you've got to try some new tactics sophomore year. Joining clubs is a common soundbite, but I can't really think of a better solution. 

I also did a few break volunteer break trips during college cause it's better to spend spring break volunteering than alone at home. I didn't make any best friends or anything through these, but you might get lucky. You basically are forced to sleep in the same room as everyone and work with them during the day on these trips, so there's a bigger push to interact with people. If you make it near one of your breaks (fall, spring, winter) and you still don't have friends I suggest looking into these. Habitat for Humanity or something similar. Usually they cost a couple hundred dollars, but they feed you once you get there, so it's not too bad.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

LIES! lol jk... but not really. My second year was tons harder than my first. My university only has dorms for freshman, so, I had roommates and social activities around that helped me made friends. However, once the year was over, I noticed on facebook that everyone of my "friends" had hung out and talked over the summer. Some of them even moved in together. I was the only one excluded. This made my SA even worse because I was totally and unquestionably rejected. Then I was alone, living alone, and depressed. Freshman year was actually quite a bit of fun.


----------

